# The Bird Dog Puppy Thread



## Coach K

Post photos/videos of puppies only.


----------



## gsppurist

Ruger's First Weekend home in July.  The following photos were one month ago and last week, respectively.

I just started formal "Here" and "Kennel" commands last week.  He is coming along great.  Been on two quail and will be introducing to two more this weekend.  

His pointing ability is starting to come out on a wing.  Retrieving started also but he is inconsistent but that will come along soon enough.

I train him at night in the yard two to three times per week for about 30 minutes.

Trying to get him ready to run in the fields for this winter.  I will be taking him to North Dakota this winter but will not be hunting in the group.  Myself and another GSP owner will be running our pups separate so they don't interfere.  We don't want to be "that guy and his dog"...again.

TG


----------



## Coach K

*Jess' (Short for Jester)*

Great photos GSP!  

This is a pup out of my Bull' dog & Greg Ramey's Ginger female.  I think she'll be a little hunting machine.

Trying a link:  https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/media_set?set=vb.100001047255487&type=2

Currently, it's the 3rd video.  May not be able to view if not on facebook.  Send friend request.


----------



## Fat Albert

GSP how are you training here and kennel? I've been working on here. Cy is not consistent yet but he knows it... it's just that dang nose that leads him astray!


----------



## Fat Albert

Cyrus Von Heidbrink... looking all grumpy


----------



## 28gage

*The girls*





Tex and Sugar


----------



## JuliaH

This is Pearl, sister to Cy. She is learning to retrieve waterfowl and has now done her first water retrieve!


----------



## Fat Albert

JuliaH said:


> This is Pearl, sister to Cy. She is learning to retrieve waterfowl and has now done her first water retrieve!



Oh my... I'm so behind! WORK is a four letter word!


----------



## sneakynoshoulders

Si, 6 months. Cooling down after 6 miles on the Oconee Greenway. Working on retrieving. Put him on live birds, we didn't have very much time or room, but he did well from what I could tell.


----------



## ryano

My Allie girl back in January 2012.   This was the day I picked her up.   She was 7 weeks old.


----------



## Setter Jax

Great looking pups.  Makes me want another pup for the kennel. lol


----------



## gsppurist

Fat Albert said:


> GSP how are you training here and kennel? I've been working on here. Cy is not consistent yet but he knows it... it's just that dang nose that leads him astray!



I follow George Hickox's videos.  Clicker training to teach the command, followed by verbal cues.  I am on verbal cues now.  I have my wife helping a couple times a week with "here" command.  I have several 24x24x10 and 24x24x4 wooden boxes for Whoa command (started last night)  Wont use  E-collar training for several more months.


----------



## Moore

7 Months


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer

7 month old sisters Margie in the orange (mine) and Maggie in the dark collar (my dads aka NUTT)


----------



## B Man

Bailee at 5wks 







Bailee at 9 weeks, First live planted quail.


----------



## B Man

Somewhere among this batch of heathens is going to be the newest and last member to the family.  Still watching there little personalities grow to pick one.  Pictures are from this week 4.5 week old pups, introducing to birds.

I'm getting a male this go around.


----------



## JuliaH

I love the look on the little Weim with her bird... she is completely determined to hold onto her prize!


----------



## Coach K

Some great photos all.


----------



## B Man

JuliaH said:


> I love the look on the little Weim with her bird... she is completely determined to hold onto her prize!



Lol,  yep!  Wasn't happening


----------



## Fat Albert

Bman... The photo of Balie at 5 weeks is simply awesome! Those are the first weim pups I've seen... Gorgeous! Ok... that's not a word I could ever use on the waterfowl side.


----------



## B Man

FA,  you only get one pass here.   lol

Yeah and like all little cute pups they know how to use it to there advantage.

Here is a video of some gsp pups in Minnesota.  8 weeks old,  glad I have a limit set or I would have one! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G6bhHaj8L4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jim P

That quail is as big as the pup, and the one of Bailee is something else.


----------



## asc

Pictures are from May.
Otis and Opie are my two(liver/white).
Little black and white gyp was one we transported back to Fl. for another gentleman.
They did good in that Nashville hotel room


Please pay no attention to my wife's outfit....


----------



## waddler

Laci.

Born Dec 2012





Strong puppy.


----------



## Deadduck

*Boykin named Sadie*

She is doing great in the dove fields looking forward to waterfowl season


----------



## GTM142

This is Maddie.  I've been keeping her a secret.  Has been with Mike Tracy for about 5 mo. now.


----------



## UGAFX4

Wow some great looking pups.  Waddler is that a small munsterlander??


----------



## coveyrise90

My newest pup, Copper. Now 2.


----------



## JuliaH

Beautiful!!


----------



## waddler

UGAFX4 said:


> Wow some great looking pups.  Waddler is that a small munsterlander??



Nope. 100% American Brittany Tri-Color.


----------



## Jetjockey

waddler said:


> Nope. 100% American Brittany Tri-Color.



The picture makes him look black.


----------



## Coach K

*Xerxes Highland Jester*

Here's the little ball of energy out of our Bull' dog & Greg Ramey's Ginger dog.  Going to be fun to see how she turns out.  Don't know if I'll be able to let this one go??


----------



## C.J. Pearson

Nice looking Setter that you got there Coach. I'm with ya on keeping that one.


----------



## Coach K

C.J. Pearson said:


> Nice looking Setter that you got there Coach. I'm with ya on keeping that one.



She is going to be a fine hunting dog for sure.  She probably would be a great NSTRA dog, as well, because she is a quick little thing!  But, I have been looking for a female to take the one spot I have open in the kennel for a dam that I can breed to "T".  I have been talking to a few folks that have some nice lines, any of which I would like to blend in with "T".   Needless to say, she is pointing great, getting good at the "HERE" command & even retrieving an old knotted sock to me so she can jump up into my lap.  I'll be adding some video of that to my facebook page soon!  She'll make someone a humdinger of a hunting partner!  Make sure you drop me a note on fb how those new additions of yours are making out.  It will be nice when hunting season rolls around!


----------



## waddler

Jetjockey said:


> The picture makes him look black.



If you are referring to Roy, he is Liver Roan, Laci is Liver, White and Tan (sorta Orange). American Brits have no black, including their nose.


----------



## Jetjockey

waddler said:


> If you are referring to Roy, he is Liver Roan, Laci is Liver, White and Tan (sorta Orange). American Brits have no black, including their nose.



I'm aware of that.  That's why I was asking.  In the bottom picture he looks black liver.  That picture is decieving. .


----------



## sneakynoshoulders

Any one else have a pup this greedy? He finished his bowl, waited for the other dogs to finish theirs, and sat there sniffing and licking that bowl.


----------



## L.C

http://998[/IM
G] here is Mufasa the magnificent munsterlander


----------



## Fat Albert

Cy's first swim! Used a squirrel tail on a string which he later began a retrieve on then let it go on the way back and it sank! But hey... It was a good start!
http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/D...D97-794-0000014CFEB902EA_zps39e6e18a.mp4.html

First point... again using a squirrel tail. We were on a squirrel hunt in the Cohutta WMA... no quail wings or feathers available! So I used what I had and got this!




And this...




We dined on this!


----------



## JuliaH

He's looking good FA!!


----------



## ghadarits

*Oolie the Yellow Dog*

Oolie is a pointing lab. She will hold a point and flush on command with very little creep all natural for the most part.


----------



## BBowman

This is my first time ever posting a pic, so here it goes. If successful it is a pic of Georgia Peach. I live in Alabama but got her from someone in Georgia.


----------



## Coach K

*More Puppy Photos!*



Setter Jax said:


> Great looking pups.  Makes me want another pup for the kennel. lol



S.J. Any photos of the pups you worked the weekend of 10/5??

I'll try to post another of Jess'.  I thought I might be sending her to WI.  Where a friend already has a previous pup.  But this different guy thought it was too far.  Won't be bad, though, if I get her started for someone, eh?  If the guy would read some of the reports the guy has made who has the pup already, I think he would have made the trip in a heart beat!


----------



## Gut_Pile

This is my puppy Teal. She will be 5 months old on the 14th. She's enjoying the couch during the rain yesterday.


----------



## gsppurist

Started introduction to live birds last week.  Ruger is still trying to find his nose.


----------



## B Man

We decided on our puppy and headed to pick him up this weekend.

Meet Stride at 8.5 weeks old


----------



## JuliaH

Nice baby!!


----------



## Fat Albert

That's a beautiful pup Bman! If I thought I could get away with it I might even say gorgeous!


----------



## Jim P

BMan that's a good looking pup, that's not the same quail he had when he was little is it? lol


----------



## B Man

If it is he has some tricks up his sleeve!

FA,  were not a judge mental crowd so go ahead, unless it comes to training methods then everyone can get a little touchy   haha


----------



## burresse

*Blue on Quail at 4 1/2 months*

Blue on Quail at 4 1/2 months


----------



## mschlapa

Here are some vom Mountain Creek Deutsch-Drahthaar puppy pictures from last year.









Random pictures from their new homes


----------



## Fat Albert

Cy had a big day! First live and fresh kill bird intro!


----------



## JuliaH

Cool!!  Like! Like! Like!





Fat Albert said:


> Cy had a big day! First live and fresh kill bird intro!


----------



## Fat Albert

Cy getting ready for bed... got his night shirt on! Haha! 

But seriously, it's cold out there tonight... thought it best to spoil him till this passes!


----------



## gadirtybird

Here's a few pics of my gsp's at 6 months old and coming along nicely.


----------



## gadirtybird

Tucker


----------



## B Man

The little guy thinks he is all grown up now.


----------



## Fat Albert

Bman that is a great shot! I like your setup there


----------



## grouper throat

Cute pups y'all have.


----------



## B Man

FA,  Thanks.  I liked the idea of my dogs running out front so I didn't have the fear of someone swiping one of my dogs.  Have a friend in NC who had that happen.  The bars collapse and completely remove from there mount with one pin for easy on/off.  

The little guy above was fighting with the harnass while I was rigging it up so I just throwed it on him being funny and he actually liked it.  I guess he felt like a big dog.


----------



## Coach K

Nice photos


----------



## asc

my two boys


----------



## asc

Otis


----------



## asc

Opie


----------



## pine nut

All these beautiful pictures of birddogs reminds me of what I've always felt...that being ... When you're out of a birddog, you're just out of a dog.  Love all those birddogs!  They are just a special kind of dog to me, and I bet I'm not alone in my feelings.


----------



## Coach K

those are big puppies!


----------



## B Man

Good looking puppy K


This is a recent picture of Stride at 9 months old (same little puppy from my earlier post) on some liberated birds.    
He ran his Navhda NA test at 7months getting a Prize 1 Score 110pts.   Hope to have him on the field running in trials this up coming Fall.


----------



## 28gage

*Hold point or break?*

I'm a little conflicted.......


----------



## 28gage

This stuff feels good!


----------



## birddog52

all that little devil needs now is put in some real wild birds


----------



## 28gage

ASC, I'm guessing those are Miller's bred dogs and a fine looking bunch.  Got to be a pleasure to hunt over a brace of dogs like that.  And 52, if you're talking about the pups just up from your post they all three have had wild birds killed for them this past season.  There out of my Ace gyp and the male (Beau) is the dog in my avatar.  They turned out so well that we are talking about a repeat breeding.  As natural a bunch of pups as I've seen.


----------



## Coach K

*@ 5 wks*

This is our last puppy out of Bull' & Sinking Fork Ginger pointing the quail wings at 5 wks.

Trying to get her a little more intense!


----------



## Coach K

Here's Lightning's littermate that was sold to one of the GON Forum members, Racy Florence.  

One photo is 8 wks & the other is 12 wks.

I really love the tails that are 10 & 11 o'clock.


----------



## countryplayboy

*Stormy Jane*

A pic of my English Cocker after her first quail hunt at 4 months old. She flushed and retrieved 15 liberated birds. Stormy is 9 months now and ready for dove season. One proud papa!


----------



## Coach K

*Xerxes Pup in Augusta*

Our 2nd pup to a dedicated bird hunting family (& good 
     friend)! 

Tomahawk - at 5 wks he would back his littermates & he sure
                     has had a pretty point all through his puppy
                     stage.  

                    Can't wait for a repeat breeding of this litter
                    coming soon! ;-)


----------



## Mumpy

Knox this past weekend on opening day of Dove Season
5 Months old, retrieved 7/10 to hand. The temps rose to 97 degrees by 4:45pm so I retrieved the last three by myself, haha.


----------



## C.J.

opening day of dove season


----------



## Coach K

It sure is fun having a dog/pup out there on dove hunts.  I was surprised no one brought any to Rum Creek.  I was pleasantly surprised on a couple finds on doves that came down in some thick tree lines that came down behind me.  Enjoy seeing the puppy photos on this thread.  Here's another one of Racy Florence's Tomahawk.  "Tom" reminds me very much of his great grand sire Awbonnie's Bull, out of the grouse hills of eastern KY.


----------



## mlandrum

Little "Drake" is coming along fine--16th week!


----------



## Boolywooger

Here is Charlie, my American Brittany at 9 weeks.


----------



## Coach K

Look like happy puppies


----------



## Coach K

*X-mas ;-)*

Does anyone remember what it felt like on Christmas morning when you were a kid & you got exactly what you wished for?  Let me know if you can figure out why I feel like that after checking out these photos of our newest addition to the XL kennel.  

Introducing Xerxes Rhuddem Y Breoedd (Ruby of the Highlands) 12wks old ;-)

**Sorry, could only get one of the photos to load** 
will try again later.


----------



## Melvin4730




----------



## waddler

How 'bout this for some Bird Dog Puppies. 13 strong and holding on.


----------



## Coach K

waddler said:


> How 'bout this for some Bird Dog Puppies. 13 strong and holding on.



That is certainly a lot of work just waiting to happen!  My wife would be calling for the big "D" if we had a litter that big!


----------



## Chester101

This is Glori. She is 12 weeks old.


----------



## Mumpy

Awesome photos guys, love seeing the pups! I took Knox on a "liberated" hunt up in Dunlap Tennessee this past weekend. He did excellent!  Started backing on this trip, couldn't believe my eyes because I haven't trained him at all on backing, he just up and started doing it and did it about 6 different occasions.


----------



## cactusjack

This is "Otto" 10 week old GSP. We've been working on sit, stay, down, and here. He does great in the fenced portion of the yard, but in the pasture he gets a mind and nose of his own. I just started putting him on a lunge line for longer distances. Just last week he got real curious about birds after jumping some in the yard. I bought some training wings to get him started.


----------



## Coach K

*Introducing Xerxes Rhuddem Y Breoedd*

I posted a photo of this pretty little girl when she was just weeks old.  Now, she's getting bigger & going to be an essential member of the team.  She certainly does not shy away from my "big dogs" & she attacks wild bird habitat with the gusto that every bird dogger craves!  She has great relatives in her family & comes to us from Kershaw, SC.  *She doesn't look too bad on point, either, especially if we can keep her out of the red clay water holes!  (*7mths old)


----------



## Coach K

Love the photos of new born litters subscribers!!!  & it's a great way to see who "may" have puppies for sale, eh??


----------



## C.J.

https://instagram.com/labs_that_hunt/


----------



## birddog52

Good looking pup got friend in south carolina has female american pointer thats making a good dog


----------



## JessB90

asc said:


> my two boys



Good looking dogs, how are they bred?


----------



## RWilk10

10 GSP pups that are 1 week old today. I will continue to update.


----------



## Northwestretriever

C.J. said:


> opening day of dove season



Best picture ever!!!!  Love it!!!!


----------



## RWilk10

I'll second that


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer

This is my pup Festus at 11 weeks.


----------



## asc

JessB90 said:


> Good looking dogs, how are they bred?


Sorry for taking so long to reply, sire is Fibbers Elhew Gil and the dam is Sir Lancelot's Sunkist.
Basically a Miller/Elhew cross, I had one before these and he was great but I lost him.
I bought them out of a kennel in Kentucky.
I have a line bred Miller CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and she is a big running, head strong dog, the boys are a little easier to work with.


----------



## Scottyhardison

New addition, Ender, Boykin Spaniel.


----------



## Jim P

Scotty that is one good looking pup.


----------



## Coach K

*Rhuddem Y Breoedd*

One year old & living up to her forefathers.
Looking forward to her 1st full season.  Just a few weeks away, now!


----------



## Coach K

Who's got more puppy photos?  Who doesn't love to see the youngin's having a ball?


----------



## HunterD15

*7 month old GSP*

GSP will be 7 months tomorrow. Has come along quite well with training to this point. I'm no expert and she's still young, but I enjoy working with her when I have a chance. Also loves to retrieve.


----------



## ronmac13

Dempsey the brittany. 3 weeks, 8 weeks and 4 months


----------



## Swamper72

*Brittany Pup*

Picture on the left of him the day I picked him up at 8 weeks old.  Picture on the right is him sprawling out on the floor looking innocent. He's almost 7 months old now and very much "Daddy's Dog"!!


----------



## Coach K

Swamper72 said:


> Picture on the left of him the day I picked him up at 8 weeks old.  Picture on the right is him sprawling out on the floor looking innocent. He's almost 7 months old now and very much "Daddy's Dog"!!



Thanks for sharing those photos.  It looks like you guys are going to have a blast together!


----------



## buzzbaithead57

*Utility Dog*

She is my utility dog, she has retrieved about 100 ducks, even more dove, and a couple of quail. (Trained for duck hunting but is athletic and small enough to enjoy other things as well)

-Puppy, 6 months first hunt (slow morning and she was tired), 
-8 months training in a foot of snow, 
-and about a year and half from this past season. 

Also a couple of quail from beside the house she pointed, flushed, and retrieved. 

Proud daddy right here


----------



## Killinstuff

Here's 11 week old Tober backing Tucker on a woodcock this morning.  He's not sure why but thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Killinstuff

Old and blind, Jenny can still find a bird or two.  Tober got tired of backing, maybe he's a Setter?


----------



## Killinstuff

Hard for a puppy to get in on the action with these two old hands cruising the cover.


----------



## Killinstuff

Hanging with the big dogs is tough. His day will come.


----------



## Killinstuff

Got hit with a snow storm Thursday and had maybe 14" of snow on the ground Friday morning.  Sun came out Friday and it got up to 45 on Saturday but wasn't enough make Frosty melt totally.  This morning still had 4 or 5 inches in the woods.  This kinda weather makes the Woodcock find the few places without snow around the puddles from melt.  Tuck found a pile of birds this morning and Tober was backing the old man up well. Jenny stayed home as this was no cover for a blind dog.


----------



## B Man

Just welcomed 10 new bird dogs into the world 4/29 from my girl Bailee.  These kids are going to be fun to watch grow up!


----------



## Coach K

*Newborns!*



B Man said:


> Just welcomed 10 new bird dogs into the world 4/29 from my girl Bailee.  These kids are going to be fun to watch grow up!



Love to see photos of the new ones!  Also, love to see the videos when they start getting rambunctious!  Exactly what this thread is for....anything puppies!


----------



## 28gage

*New member in the kennel...*

Meet Speck.........


----------



## Coach K

28gage said:


> Meet Speck.........



That young one knows when he's gettin' his photograph taken, eh?  What beautiful style.  I bet you feel like a kid on Christmas day & Santa left you exactly what you wanted!


----------



## Melvin4730

Lilly


----------



## Coach K

Nice looking pup, Melvin!


----------



## scbulldog

This is a great thread. Nice looking dogs!


----------



## PappyHoel

I like speck


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Sophie the 9 week old GSP!


----------



## Joe Brandon

Luke.Deer.Commander said:


> Sophie the 9 week old GSP!



Man that is one beautiful pup!!! Elegant dogs, I've always wanted one and will get one eventually.


----------



## smoothie

Coach K said:


> This is our last puppy out of Bull' & Sinking Fork Ginger pointing the quail wings at 5 wks.
> 
> Trying to get her a little more intense!



amazing!


----------



## gatech1

looking for a good training DVDs . Bought two Brittany pups and want to train them to point quail these are my grandchildren pets and if like everything else they will prolly loose interest in a few months. Though maybe if I could get them interested in training the pups they might stick with it. I have little experience with trainings bird dogs but did train a setter years ago on basics and pointing a bird any advice is welcome thanks


----------



## 28gage

14 week old Babe


----------



## Lane_H

Ember at 9 weeks


----------



## wyattc

She's 3 months old and retrieving good and trying to point birds in the yard so hopefully I can do somthing with her.


----------



## Melvin4730

*My Dogs*

Lab and English Cocker


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Bourbon the GSP(5 months) and Bailey the Chocolate(8wks). Gsp holds point and retrieved doves just fine. Has all the basics down. Bailey on the other hand... Does anything and everything Bourbon does.


----------



## 28gage

ATA great pics


----------



## Coach K

*Xerxes Coeden Y Breoedd*

Highland Oak (16 wks)
Call Name: "Bob"


----------



## Coach K

Who can't hold back a smile when looking at young pups at that age?


----------



## Killinstuff

Beanie is top right looking at the camera as you look at the pic.  7 weeks old out of the Berg Brothers kennel in MN.  Coming home to MI on the 13th.


----------



## GLS

He looks like the boss of the pile o' puppy! Gil


----------



## Silvereyes

*Puppy*

Pinky NoCookiesforYou (10 weeks old)


----------



## brlewis

Third weekend in row killing quail over this 9 month old 
Brittany female.  She is almost solid white. I have been hunting this same bloodline since 1990.


----------



## GLS

brlewis said:


> Third weekend in row killing quail over this 9 month old
> Brittany female.  She is almost solid white. I have been hunting this same bloodline since 1990.



How rare is it for the bloodline to produce this coloration? Pretty dog.  Gil


----------



## Killinstuff

Bean is ready to join the big boys but not ready to be in the lead.  His day will come.


----------



## trad bow

Nice looking brace of dogs. Bean’s day will come.


----------



## brlewis

Gil,

The litter of 12 from last year had 4 almost solid white, 4 Tri-color
This is a picture of the her litter mate that is almost solid white- my dad is going to kill a bird over him.  
This is also a picture of the female (Daisy)that is almost solid white (her right side and left side almost solid white_ and her sister that is Tri-color, the sire of the puppies is in the back. He is almost 12. This was his first litter, so I can't tell you how often it happens. About 2 years ago I was like , I don't have a puppy to carry on this litter so I started looking for females to breed to him. I finally brought a couple to breed to him.


----------



## Killinstuff

Even old dogs still love wing on a string.


----------



## Coach K

I'm not sure if this pup is going to make a bird dog?? 

(A little puppy hide & seek play in the yard)


----------



## trad bow

You know he will. Fine looking pup. 
Jeff


----------



## Coach K

trad bow said:


> You know he will. Fine looking pup.
> Jeff



Have you ever heard bird dog trainers say....."I don't even start working a bird dog till he's a year old". 

Could you believe wasting a full year of a bird dog puppies life when at 4 mths any well bred pup could do what's on the video!  (If you bring it along correctly)


----------



## trad bow

When my father and me raised pointers back in the the late 60’s thru mid nineties if they weren’t pointing by theirselves at six months of age, we found them a new Home.


----------



## Coach K

*Xerxes Llewellins*

Here are some photos sent from the new owners of puppies from our last litter!  (Whelped 2/19/18)  They are around 12 wks old in the photos.

1st pup is a female up in Cleveland, GA area
2nd pup is a male living in WI
3rd pup is a male towards Thomson, GA
4th pup is a male towards Athens, GA

There's one more pup that went to north GA, too.  
I'm waiting on a photo of that one.  When I get it
I'll attach it, too.


----------



## 28gage

IMG_1127 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/,


----------



## Coach K

28gage said:


> IMG_1127 by ,




Bird hunting day dreaming, eh? ;-)


----------



## JessB90

One of a few puppies I bred, raised, and kept for further development.


----------



## Robert405

This is Annie from Southern Country Kennels at 9 weeks and 7 months. Great little English Cocker full of bird!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

This is Diddy.  She is 7months now.  We just got her from a lady that hadn't worked much with her. We are doing obedience training now, and just playing fetch with a tennis ball.  She does water retrieves and a pretty decent job of it.


----------



## 28gage

Youngster getting ready for first trial season.  


 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152538883@N07/, on Flickr


----------



## claydharper

just had a litter hit the ground on the 21st


----------



## cgrover1

English cocker pups from our dam Magnolia.


----------



## Coach K

Here's a new bunch of future Llewellin Setter grouse specialists!!! Man, they are hilarious when they want that milk!!  Whelped 10/22/18


----------



## trad bow

Those are a fine looking set of future grouse dogs!!
Jeff


----------



## trad bow

My new GSP. Nine weeks old.


----------



## fireretriever




----------



## Coach K

Xerxes Llewellin Puppy feeding time!! (Just days old - whelped 10/22)
2nd photo - Puppy Pile Up (Now 3 wks old)


----------



## Coach K

Our Latest Litter!! (10/22/18)

#1  Can you guess which one is staying with me?? 
#2  If you're still not sure??


----------



## trad bow

Those are some sharp looking puppies. I really like the one you picked.  Looks a lot like the last setter my father raised back in the seventies.
Jeff


----------



## fireman32

Mrs. Bea


----------



## Steven037

Gunner


----------



## trad bow

Steven that’s a real nice GSP. Looking real birdy . 
Jeff


----------



## Steven037

trad bow said:


> Steven that’s a real nice GSP. Looking real birdy .
> Jeff


Thanks. That was from his trainer. He spent a couple months up in North Dakota this summer.


----------



## Duane27

**
Brought her home today and she has already found the best seat in the house


----------



## trad bow

I’m partial to GSP, especially a pretty puppy like that one.


----------



## OEB0630

High Power Aura of Gloree (Piper) -9 month old Pudelpointer


----------



## nrh0011

My brand new drahthaar.


----------



## Ruger roo

__


----------



## Coach K

Wing practice for a "young-in"

Little fella already knows he's supposed to let me flush!!
**This is the litter-mate to the one that I am keeping**

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/306506166873916/&show_text=0&width=267" width="267" height="476" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## PappyHoel

Coach K said:


> Wing practice for a "young-in"
> 
> Little fella already knows he's supposed to let me flush!!
> **This is the litter-mate to the one that I am keeping**
> 
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/xerxes.llewellins/videos/306506166873916/&show_text=0&width=267" width="267" height="476" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


Thats amazing he already knows what to do.  Cool video.


----------



## Coach K

The way I bring them up as young pups like this, it really helps them understand what their role is for bird hunting. (Hold point & do NOT flush) So far nearly every single one of all the pups that we have had, get pretty consistent that first wild bird season for holding point.  There are always exceptions.  The "high strung" pups usually take twice as long to develop into pups that want to hold point.


----------



## theducktruck

We went and picked her out Saturday, now we got to wait 2 long weeks. First GSP since my last dog passed when I was 20. Looking forward to the upcoming years and training sessions.


----------



## theducktruck

Bump. Some recent pics of my 1.5 year old puppy


----------



## trad bow

Your pup looks a lot like mine.


----------



## theducktruck

Yeah they could be long lost siblings. I like a dog with a lot white on them. That way you can see a glimpse of them running through the field or woods


----------



## Permitchaser

My GSP is 10 so I called where I got her and ordered another. I’m flying to Seattle to pick her up in May. She has the all liver head


----------



## theducktruck

New pup 9 weeks old. Georgia Belle


----------



## Permitchaser

Permitchaser said:


> My GSP is 10 so I called where I got her and ordered another. I’m flying to Seattle to pick her up in May. View attachment 1144317She has the all liver head


----------



## Permitchaser

Permitchaser said:


> My GSP is 10 so I called where I got her and ordered another. I’m flying to Seattle to pick her up in May. View attachment 1144317She has the all liver head


I had her shipped via Delta, picking her up Sunday night ?
she's 11 weeks now


----------



## Permitchaser

She arrived last night and as a puppy she’s getting in to stuff. Field Trail champs on both sides of her pedigree


----------



## SLY22

Permitchaser said:


> She arrived last night and as a puppy she’s getting in to stuff. Field Trail champs on both sides of her pedigree
> View attachment 1150809


Good looking pup!
Will you train her or send her off ?


----------



## Permitchaser

SLY22 said:


> Good looking pup!
> Will you train her or send her off ?


I'll train her myself.  My other GSP was sent to trainers and then I had to fix that. So this time


----------



## SLY22

Permitchaser said:


> I'll train her myself.  My other GDP was sent to trainers and then I had to fix that. So this time


 
Can't wait to see future pics of her in action!


----------



## Pate55

Duke!


----------



## Permitchaser

Here’s the new puppy and my 10 year old


----------



## Banjosdad

Almost 10 years ago I got a male setter that would change things for me quite a bit.  Now that the "Old Man" is getting up there in years and slowing down a step or two.
 I was wanting and hoping to get a pup out of him. I was blessed enough to have done so and have ended up with Two. This is a picture of him 10 years ago as a 15 week old pup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here are his two off spring that I now get the pleasure of working with. They are a handful I seem to have forgotten how much it takes. Looking forward to watching them grow and develop.


----------

